# How To Install Android Themes On Cm7 Tp?



## anil_potu (Aug 24, 2011)

Can any one tell me how to install theme on CM7 TP and where to find some good themes please?

Thanks


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Try the android market http://market.android.com


----------



## hashish.k (Oct 30, 2011)

watch reveredkjr's video on youtube about installing nook color's theme on the Xdadevelopers' website onto the touchpad


----------



## hashish.k (Oct 30, 2011)

sorry this is the link


----------

